# Importing a motorbike and a car to Lisbon Portugal



## Marco family2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi all
I am of French nationality and currently leaving in London.
I will relocate to Lisbon at the end of august 2018 and I would like to bring my motorbike and car from the UK.
I have heard that it is quite difficult to get a bike and a car registered in Portugal.
Could anyone advise me?
Would someone know about local agencies that take care of this ?
Many thanks for your replies


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The link below is best for import from the UK & I'd strongly suggest you do the tax free matriculation on the car & pay the tax on the bike because the tax on cars is MUCH higher than on bikes. 

You can do it yourself but it's much easier to use an agent close to wherever you're going to live. 

https://assets.publishing.service.g...705591/Car_Importation_Leaflet_-_May_2018.pdf


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The simuladore function on the link below will tell you matriculation tax & annual road tax for any individual vehicle. 

https://aduaneiro.portaldasfinancas.gov.pt/jsp/main.jsp?body=/ia/simuladorISV.jsp


----------



## Marco family2 (Jul 18, 2018)

Thank you

Would you have names of Agents in Lisbon that could do that? As I have been looking on Internet and cannot locate any companies offering this service in Lisbon

Many thanks


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Marco family2 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Would you have names of Agents in Lisbon that could do that? As I have been looking on Internet and cannot locate any companies offering this service in Lisbon
> 
> Many thanks


I don't know any private agents in that area but ACP who are the Portuguese version of the AA can do it for you & their website is acp.pt


----------



## Rocklooney (Sep 16, 2020)

*Race bike*

I have an Aprilia RSV 1000 race/track bike (no lights - track use only) that I wish to bring into Portugal when I leave South Africa in December. This bike is a long way from roadworthy and I have no intention of using it on public roads. Does anyone know what the Portuguese authorities would require for me to get it there?


----------



## MrRandom (Dec 29, 2020)

Rocklooney said:


> *Race bike*
> I have an Aprilia RSV 1000 race/track bike (no lights - track use only) that I wish to bring into Portugal when I leave South Africa in December. This bike is a long way from roadworthy and I have no intention of using it on public roads. Does anyone know what the Portuguese authorities would require for me to get it there?


If the car is over 25 years old, the process is relatively easy:

purchase vehicle
arrange for cargo shipping
drive on / drive off at local port
pay fees
clear US Customs documentation (and double check correctness)
bring to State DOT for registration, pay for Title / Registration / Plates
There are only a few states in which this process is not that simple (though it is time consuming as is). California is one of these states, because of stringent Smog programs.
I'm aware of the lights and other UK requirements, as well as the import duty/vat. The issue is with mot in the UK, where manufacturers set the emissions requirements that a vehicle must meet, and I don't believe the cts-v was ever sold there. I know there are UK spec cts's in rhd sold here, but I just looked and less than 300 cts's were actually licensed/registered in the UK,


----------

